# ctrl:nocaps in rc.conf while installing (before X installed)



## dbyte (Feb 23, 2017)

I am restarting an install and was wondering if it was possible to set what I normally invision as `setxkbmap -layout colemak -option ctrl:nocaps` in the rc.conf file. Because I don't have X installed, and the usual /etc/default/keyboard file is missing (?) I'm wondering what options I have.

Thank you!
Sam


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2017)

dbyte said:


> and the usual /etc/default/keyboard file is missing


Usual on Debian/Ubuntu perhaps, not on any other Linux distribution or on FreeBSD.


----------



## dbyte (Feb 28, 2017)

SirDice — I guess I should make my question more clear: "is there a way to configure xkbd-like 'options' on a virtual terminal"? I think the answer is no, especially given what you've said. If you can reconfirm this, then I'd be happy to mark question as resolved.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

What exactly are you trying to do? Disable the caps-lock key?


----------



## dbyte (Feb 28, 2017)

yup. remap caps-lock to control in a virtual terminal.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2017)

Never had to do this myself but you should be able to change it using kbdmap(5). Searching around produced this: http://ake.in.th/2015/04/17/remap-capslock-to-ctrl-on-freebsd/


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 28, 2017)

There are existing keymaps for this: us.pc-ctrl for syscons(4) or us.ctrl for vt(4)


----------

